# R.I.P my lovely mice



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

R.I.P dumbo my first girl dingo(girl) my 2nd chedder(boy) my 3rd blue the 4th and so on i loveed them all and i still do xx
xxmemex


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, keep ya chin up


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------

